# pre-exercise feed



## timbla (Jun 26, 2011)

just wondering what advice could be given to me with regards eating before doing some fairly strenuous exercise.

i am a keen tennis player, and always used to 'carb up' before playing by eating a sandwich, or having some pasta or something.

as i eat neither of these things right now, i am not sure what 'healthy' fuel i can use as an alternative.

any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't really say from a tennis point of view, but when on a long run I make sure I have eaten a normal breakfast around 90 mins before and then 'top up' with a couple of jelly babies every mile after the first 5. Small, regular amounts of carbs are the best way to go rather than eating a whole load beforehand. It can affect people very differently so, as ever, the only way to really know what works for you is trying something and then testing at regular intervals, if possible. Some people go for small cereal bars or small carton of juice.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 27, 2011)

Depends on several things, Timbla, including what medication (if any) you take, how long and how strenuous is the tennis session, time of day etc. Other thing to consider is taking on enough fluid, particulalry for outdors tennis in summer - may be possible to incorporate some carbs in drink eg sports drinks, some of which are relatively low in sugar and calories.


----------

